# Puppy's First Night Home :-) *PICS*



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

My puppy (who is still nameless!!) came home yesterday. He's such a spoiled baby and cries if you leave him in another room. He's gated into the kitchen when he's alone (until he's potty trained). I can't even go to the bathroom or he'll cry and whine and scratch at the baby gates.  He LOVES to be held. He pees all the time and all over the kitchen.  
Last night I sat with him until he fell asleep in his crate, around 9:30. Then I went to bed. He woke up around 11, crying and crying and crying. After letting him cry for a little bit, I got him a drink of water and sat with him until he fell asleep. Around 2 he woke up and cried and yelped and whimpered. He cried for like 30 minutes and I finally went downstairs and sat with him until he fell asleep. He woke up at 6 this morning and we just got up for good. 
I know I'm supposed to let him cry, but he was so upset. He's never slept alone before and he missed his mama. Poor baby.
His previous owner bought me a huge bag of dog food. Unfortunately it's Purina, and the main ingredient is Ground Yellow Corn. :shock: 
Maybe I'll pick up a bag of Royal Canin Puppy and gradually switch him over. My mom hates to see such a giant bag go to waste.

Here's a few pics of the little guy.
Oh and I have a question!
*Can I take him to PetSmart with me if I hold him the whole time and don't set him down? I need to bring him along so he can try on harnesses, etc.*

Here's my almost 9-week old monkey:








(Ignore his tiny wee-wee that he's flaunting in the picture :roll: )









He likes to sleep with his legs behind him, all stretched out.  









Here's his crate. There's a puppy pad in the back.









My little sleepy guy  










His parents are both Chi/Pom mixes. He has black on his back, and a black tail like his dad. He has white socks, and a white spot on his shoulder blade like his mom.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Arr bless, what good pics they are. It will take time for him to settle in and not miss his mum.
Have I missed something about Prina? with the yellow corn?
I am so happy you have your new baby at last home with you.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Awwww, you sound like a great mommy to him.  I can't wait to see pics as he grows up.

If you decide not to give him the Purina, I'm sure your local pet shelter would love it.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> Have I missed something about Prina? with the yellow corn?


I thought if Ground Yellow Corn was the main ingredient, that was bad. Am I wrong? (hopefully, I have a million pound bag!)


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awww what a little cutie!
Can you get one of those pillows or stuffed things that ticks like a heart beat to put in his crate with him?

I took Sandy to PetSmart with me when I first got her. I carried her the whole time.
If he's real small you can get a ferret harness.

Edited to add: Can you donate the old food to you local animal shelter?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I use prina for mine? :scratch:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I think he'd be fine if you carried him into the store with you. Just avoid him having contact with others (including the strangers that will want to reach right out to touch him!).

Last time I was at our doggy park, a woman brought along her 8week puppy (non-chi) while her adult dog played. She held it the whole time and while I was talking to her, I was amazed at the number of "dog-people" who didn't even hesitate to reach out for her! Didn't even cross their mind to ask if it was ok to touch her - and it was obvious she was still very young and scared. The woman very politely stopped them (even apolagizing) and said she hadn't had all her puppy shots & asked them to put hand sanitizer on that she had if they wanted to pet her. I don't know if the sanitizer makes much difference with dog illnesses, but if nothing else, it may have that person stop and think next time.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

He is so cute! Just adorable!  I can't wait to find out what you name him. If you don't use the dog food, I agree with everyone else, a shelter would love to have it. 

Oh, that pic with his back legs stretched out is precious. :wink:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Scout said:


> My puppy (who is still nameless!!) I know I'm supposed to let him cry, but he was so upset. He's never slept alone before and he missed his mama. Poor baby.
> His previous owner bought me a huge bag of dog food. Unfortunately it's Purina, and the main ingredient is Ground Yellow Corn. :shock:
> Maybe I'll pick up a bag of Royal Canin Puppy and gradually switch him over. My mom hates to see such a giant bag go to waste.
> 
> ...


For the record, i think i am the one member who totally disagrees with letting them cry so i think you did the right thing.  If he's upset and you're upset because he's upset...how can it be the right thing to do to let him cry? I know people disagree with me and that's ok, but i'd bet i have chis that are no more spoiled than the ones who let theirs cry. Jolie has never had to cry in her cage except for 30 minutes the first night i brought her home and now she goes to her cage every workday without a fuss. So to each his/her own.  Everyone has their own way of doing things!
I never fed purina but i did hear it here that it's not the best food. I am currently feeding Royal Canin but nobody here is really crazy about it. I just got in the mail flint river samples but i think my chis pretty much like one as well as the other.
I think it would probably be ok to take him to petsmart, just don't set him down anywhere and don't let people pet and touch him. Some of the diseases out there are airborne so you never know but actually if his mom was vaccinated he probably has some immunity through her and if that's worn off but he has started his puppy shots, you'll probably be ok there. The  only problem is not knowing when the mother's immunity wears off so the shots can kick in.

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Great pics, especially the sleeping ones. He's a real cutie pie. :wave: 

I wouldn't let a puppy cry for two seconds but that's just me. My goal is to spoil my chi as much as humanly possible because that's what makes _me_ happy. I'm right there with Cindie on that one.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Great pics, especially the sleeping ones. He's a real cutie pie. :wave:
> 
> I wouldn't let a puppy cry for two seconds but that's just me. My goal is to spoil my chi as much as humanly possible because that's what makes _me_ happy. I'm right there with Cindie on that one.


Ok,,,so there are 2 of us who dont believe in letting them cry. :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Congrats your baby is adorable. Make that 3 as I wouldn't be able to stand the crying either but of course Auggie sleeps with me :lol:


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

i never let pepi cry and he isnt spoiled, well maybe a little but i still would never let him cry.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwwwww so very very cute!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

What a real little cutie


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Wonderful pics, precious puppy!  Congrats!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Make that 5! I couldn't let them cry either. Cute puppy. Congratulations.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

All my boys have slept in the bed with me from day one  I cant bear to leave them on the floor crying. I'm just gonna have to share my bed with 2 pillow hogs when Zero comes home


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

If I go to him when he starts crying during the night, will this make him cry more often, so he can get attention?
I thought it was great that he only cried twice last night. I'm so proud  

His poos are really stinky, and since the main ingredient in my big bag of Purina is ground corn, I got a small bag of Royal Canin to mix in. Maybe eventually I'll wean him off of Purina, when I do more research about "good" dog food brands. The main ingredient of my Royal Canin bag is chicken meal.

Right when we were going to leave for PetSmart, he fell asleep, so we decided to just leave him home and we went out and bought him a bunch of toys and treats. He got a puppy Kong, those colorful teething keys, a few little Nylabones, etc. He loves his mini tennis ball!  I also got a good brand of dog treats, with natural ingredients like oatmeal, carrots and apples. 
And we got him a tiny blue harness with a matching blue leash. He looks SO ADORABLE in his harness, I'll have to get pics!!

I would love to let him sleep with me but I can't because when I leave for college and my mom and sister watch him for a few years, they wouldn't let him sleep with them.  

Is it normal for him to follow me everywhere and be very clingy??  He always wants to be held and picked up and played with. If I walk out of the room and he's stuck in the kitchen, he cries and cries. If a few of us are in the kitchen and one person walks away, he's always so bummed that someone left. My spoiled little whiner. And he's peed everywhere but on his puppy pads.  He's so cute. :love7:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

This is my feeling on the matter. He doesn't comprehend "cry to get more attention." Therefore he can't be spoiled to that. He cries because he is genuinely sad that you aren't there and that he is left alone. He is simply frightened, sad and lonely. As he grows older and as he becomes accustomed to your home and his new surroundings, he will become braver, more comfortable and gain autonomy. He will begin to venture off from your lap to explore. He will gather comfort in the routine of his days and nights that you provide for him. Chihuahuas are creatures of habit and routine is what they like best. So he will learn to accept the times when you can't be there to hold him as well as he'll learn when it's time for loving, holding, cuddling. He will come to know that while you leave him sometimes, you always come back.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Scout said:


> Is it normal for him to follow me everywhere and be very clingy??  He always wants to be held and picked up and played with. If I walk out of the room and he's stuck in the kitchen, he cries and cries. If a few of us are in the kitchen and one person walks away, he's always so bummed that someone left. My spoiled little whiner. And he's peed everywhere but on his puppy pads.  He's so cute. :love7:


Katie - 
Tico was like that the first couple days when he came home. Here's a thread I started after he got over being clingy & thought he'd turned into a crazy dog! 



goldie said:


> Here's a little background... Tico is 15 weeks old.
> 
> July 1: 1st day with me and wanted to be held non-stop.
> 
> ...


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh boy, so now I have craziness to look forward to? lol
He's already starting being really hyper, hehe. He was running around, causing trouble today. My neighbor lets my pup's mommy and daddy run around without a leash but I'm worried that my puppy wouldn't listen, so I bought him a harness and leash. 
Hmm I wonder when he'll start sleeping through the night


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

He's a real sweetheart! Have you found a name for him yet?? I heard a cute pup name yesterday... Wrigley... like the gum.. but it sort of suited the dog to, because he was a real little squirmer! :lol:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Jolie, there are now 3 of us! As it was your advice I took when I allowed halle to sleep in the bed with us, and she no longer cries at night at ALL!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> I use prina for mine? :scratch:


me too - i use purina pro plan. Is that bad?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hes so lovely....but a big boy for 9weeks!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

xfayex said:


> Rubyfox said:
> 
> 
> > I use prina for mine? :scratch:
> ...


There is a few different foods in the Purina range in the UK ( pro plan,
omega , purina one and a few others ) 
Purina pro plan is there premium food and first ingredent is chicken  

M boys both sleep in the bed too   don't like to hear them cry ....


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> xfayex said:
> 
> 
> > Rubyfox said:
> ...


aww thanks - your packed full of information and goodness! that sounded as if your a type of cereal lol! I hate hearing deano cry even when i tell him off and he sulks - i just have to cuddle him!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> xfayex said:
> 
> 
> > Rubyfox said:
> ...


Yikes sorry, I caused some confusion there! The breeder just got me plain Purina Puppy, and the first ingredient is yellow corn. I don't think she knew there was a difference. On a caresheet she wrote down to get Purina One, but she obviously overlooked that... :wink: I bought Royal Canin to mix in and switch him over to eventually.

Last night he started crying 2 hours after he went to sleep. I went downstairs to let him fall asleep on my lap, and then I moved him to his cage. Well he'd wake up and crawl back onto my lap. :lol: This went on a few times and then I finally got him asleep in his crate with the door closed. Five minutes later he was crying again.
So I grabbed a pillow and blanket and slept on the cold kitchen floor! He curled up on (and under, sometimes) the blanket with me.
I hope he doesn't expect me to do that every night now... :shock: 
I'll have to go out and buy a hot water bottle for him. Hopefully he gets better at sleeping through the night!  *fingers crossed*

Oh, and I stayed home sick from school today (fighting off the flu- ugh) but oh darn, I guess I get to play with him all day!  My mom left me a note when she left for work, saying he pooped and peed on his puppy pad AND "sat" when she commanded him to. (For a treat) My clever boy!!

Oh and Ed&EmsMom, Wrigley is an ADORABLE name!! We were hoping for a Chicago White Sox themed name in honor of my father, who has a die-hard Sox fan and passed on 6 months ago. But "Wrigley" would be like Wrigley Field- where the Cubs play. :shock: My brother doesn't even want to give the puppy a first name that's also the first name of a Cubs player :roll: 
Right now we're calling him "Carl" as in Carl Everett, a player on the Sox. We'll see if that fits. (We liked "Sox", but his dad's name is Socrates, and they call him Socs.)


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> Hes so lovely....but a big boy for 9weeks!


He IS a big boy!! His sister is half his size. The pictures really do make him look a lot bigger though, since they're close-ups. He looks so tiny in his big crate though! He's really chubby too :lol: His x-small harness we got him is almost too small... :roll:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Scout said:


> [
> Yikes sorry, I caused some confusion there! The breeder just got me plain Purina Puppy, and the first ingredient is yellow corn.


We don't get purina puppy in the uk , only purina one & pro plan .. 
I'm sure he will do just fine on the royal canin , it's a great food


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

xfayex said:


> aww thanks - your packed full of information and goodness! that sounded as if your a type of cereal lol! I hate hearing deano cry even when i tell him off and he sulks - i just have to cuddle him!


lol  thanks ... ( I just took a bag of the shelf to look at it  ) 

Re them crying , I can't stand it either , It kinda hurts inside if one of my boys crys ( *I'm sure you all understand what I mean*  )


----------

